# Possible for 722k OTA module to watch/record simultaneously @ main TV in dual mode?



## stevenmh (Jun 19, 2009)

New first time Dish customer here. I've got a 722k with OTA module. Single coax is bringing in sat + OTA and backfeeding TV2 out to bedroom. I understand the difference between single mode and dual mode as well as shared view.

Sat tuners are doing exactly what I want... as long as nobody is watching TV in the bedroom, I can watch & record simultaneously at main TV even though the 722k is in dual mode. If someone then wants to watch in the bedroom, at that point a decision has to be made whether or not to cancel the TV2 recording and allow independent programming.

However, the OTA tuners aren't doing this. With the 722k in dual mode, it will not allow simultaneous viewing & recording of OTA channels at the main TV even when TV2 is not being used. The only way it will allow simultaneous viewing/recording of OTA at the main TV is to put the 722k in single mode. 

I don't need OTA at the bedroom SDTV and have deleted those channels from the guide. So to have one OTA tuner permanently held in reserve for that TV is a waste of a tuner. Is there any way to keep the 722k in dual mode, and have the OTA module behave the same way the dual sat tuners behave? Or is this just a design limitation of the OTA module that has to be lived with?


----------



## stevenmh (Jun 19, 2009)

48 hrs, 75 views, no response.

I can't possibly be the only one here with a 722k and OTA module. Was it something I said?

Does this work for anyone else or doesn't it?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

The 722k is relatively new. It could be that no one has set up their receiver the same way as you have.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Of the 722ks that I have installed none have had the OTA module.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like it is seperate OTAs in dual mode.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=147571


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> The 722k is relatively new. It could be that no one has set up their receiver the same way as you have.


I got my 722k with OTA module yesterday to replace one of my 622s. I am operating in Single Mode so likely can't help you.

I would observe that the manual for the 722k is not very well put together wrt the new remotes. Also, the UHF/IR Remote for TV2 was dead out of the box as far as RF. Free replacement in route, of course.

I think the Dish Techs are great, but when he got a customer (me) calling to say he was having trouble getting his remote to work I could almost see his eyes rolling. :hurah:

What I have learned is that you can bring that TV2 Remote into the room with the receiver, set it on a solid surface, hold the "0" button and it will enter a wizard communicating by *IR* with the receiver. I believe that the timers are stored in the remote. I don't have the foggiest idea *yet* as to how to restore those timers to a new receiver. More reading to do.

We got thru it, but I think it was a bit of a learning exercise for both me and the Tech.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I run my 722k in Single mode so I can not speak to problems in Dual mode with it.

But, Salti, to restore to another receiver you do the same thing you did to start the wizzard but select Restore instead of Backup. Just that simple.


----------



## rock819 (Mar 13, 2007)

I too am a Dish newbie after years with Directv and am looking forward to really testing out all the things dish has to offer. The 722k I have appears to be clunky to me and hard to operate like the remote doesnt work half the time and I still have only found one 1080p vod sooooo. Time will tell I guess but I notice a huge pq between Directv and Dish and Directv pq is much better imo


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> ...
> 
> But, Salti, to restore to another receiver you do the same thing you did to start the wizzard but select Restore instead of Backup. Just that simple.


When I hold the "0" Key it says it is running the Wizard - I don't see *any* options.

EDIT: I received a replacement Remote 2 for my new 722k. It also did not communicate with the 722k. I tried it with my old 622 and it worked fine. Also, the replacement remote came with a manual that explains the Wizard.

I concluded that the 722k receiver was not receiving the UHF even though the remote was transmitting it.

Called Dish.

After a lot of troubleshooting, he had me unplug the reiver for a minute or so. Plugged it in and all is well! (And I have an extra Remote 2 for the 722k.)

ChuckA. I now see the restore option, etc. My problem was the the wizard had never run through to completion. Tnx.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

rock819 said:


> I too am a Dish newbie after years with Directv and am looking forward to really testing out all the things dish has to offer. The 722k I have appears to be clunky to me and hard to operate like the remote doesnt work half the time and I still have only found one 1080p vod sooooo. Time will tell I guess but I notice a huge pq between Directv and Dish and Directv pq is much better imo


I got my 722k a couple weeks ago and couldn't be more pleased. The remotes are responsive, but the buttons are certainly stiffer than any other remotes I have now or had in the past. I think that is what you are noticing with the remotes. Of course, the remote response is so much better than the HR21-700's that I also have that I really notice the difference.

The menu system and how things work is different than D*'s, and there are things I liked about the D* HR that are not quite as slick, but overall because of the better speed and remote response, I cringe every time I go to use the D* HR.

As to the picture, well to each his own. I find that while the PQ is different between D* and E*, I'd be hard pressed to say one is hands down better.

In a few days or weeks, you'll most likely not notice the differences.


----------

